# You guys may have one already, but it’s new to me…



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My new Bug-Out-Belt. 

Took a heavy leather belt and hung it on a hanger in the closet. On the strong side is a ballistic nylon holster with a cocked-and-locked Colt 1991A1. The weak side holds an old US Army canvas pouch I found at a yard sale containing a 30-round mag of .223 for my rifle, and two 8-round mags for the 45. Counting the 20-round mag that lives in my rifle, that gives me 50 rifle rounds and 25 pistol rounds. A smaller nylon pouch with a Buck Knife goes in the back. 

Not exactly a combat load out; but it’s quick-to-grab in a mobile emergency, and just about all this overweight civilian can handle and still expect to run a little.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Look up battle belts. The firearms forums are big on them. I'm so done lugging around a 20 lb. belt every night but I like them for when things go bump in the night or you have to run to the far side of the farm for an emergency.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

And you can add an "H-Harness" to it to take the load off your waist.


----------

